

How Bytemark will deal with secret network taps - mattbee
https://forum.bytemark.co.uk/comments.php?DiscussionID=4701

======
a3n
> 1) Bytemark has not yet been approached with any spook-y requests;

> 2) we will always be happy to discuss this topic, unless we suddenly decide
> that we'd rather avoid it;

> 3) secret network taps are probably going to be very unreliable. If we ever
> had to host one and keep it secret, I'd expect a customer to see difficult
> and inexplicable network problems, with queries passed up to the directors
> to answer.

2) is a nicely phrased canary policy.

3) is a little doubtful, at least after the first one, and might get them
arrested. But it's a nice try.

------
RDeckard
Is Bytemark operating at a scale where a govt would want a site-wide tap?

~~~
a3n
Left unchecked, they'll eventually claim sitewide taps on any operation of any
size, down to single private laptops.

